# Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?



## Ahab (15. August 2012)

*Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viele von euch werden sicher schon von Microsofts eigenem Tablet-Projekt _Surface_ gehört haben. 

Von diesem durchaus hübsch anzusehenden Tablet soll es zwei Versionen geben: eine Pro Variante mit Intel x86 Prozessor und Windows 8 Pro und ein Abkömmling mit  Nvidia Tegra 3 SoC und Windows RT. 

Letzteres dürfte unter Umständen sehr interessant werden, denn laut Engadget könnte die RT Version von Surface für 199$ auf den Markt kommen. Insidern zufolge wurde dies in einer Sitzung mit Microsoft auf der Konferenz _TechReady15_ angekündigt. Viel mehr an Informationen ist leider nicht auszumachen, das zeigt sich auch beim Lesen vieler anderer Tech-Blogs, abseits von Engadget. 

Darum lässt sich hier (wie so oft) mal wieder vor allem spekulieren. Mit dem Nexus 7 hat Google den Tablet Markt kräftig umgerührt und es wäre durchaus denkbar, dass Microsoft eine ähnliche Strategie verfolgen möchte, um vor allem eine hohe Verbreitung von Windows 8 (respektive Windows RT) zu erzielen. Finanziell tragbar wäre es sicherlich. Allerdings könnte es die OEMs für Windows RT-Geräte gehörig vergraulen, hatte doch Acer Microsoft bereits öffentlich aufgefordert, ihre Strategie mit Surface zu überdenken (was meiner Meinung nach ein klares Zeichen für Wettbewerbsangst darstellt). Andere Fertiger könnten hier nachziehen, auch HP hatte verkündet, vorerst keine Windows RT-Geräte zu produzieren. 

Was ebenfalls naheliegen könnte ist, dass Microsoft unentschlossene Käufer hinhalten will, bis Surface am Markt erhältlich ist. Googles Nexus 7 ist ein extrem starker Player auf dem Tablet Markt und bei Preisen jenseits von 400€/$, hätte es Microsoft nicht allzu leicht, gegen ein solches Gerät gegenzuhalten. Zumal das Nexus 7 ein ausgezeichnetes Stück Technik darstellt und keine knarzige Kompromisslösung aus Fernost.

Surface RT wird gemeinsam mit Windows 8 am 26. Oktober diesen Jahres auf den Markt kommen. 

Quelle: Engadget via WPCentral


----------



## Falk (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Spannend ist dann, wie Apple darauf reagiert - sollte das Surface wirklich zu so einem Kampfpreis kommen, dürfte das Apple unter Druck setzen, da dann die beiden größten Mitbewerber in Sachen Plattform im 200-Dollar-Markt unterwegs sind. Und von der Verarbeitung etc. scheint das Surface ja nicht schlecht zu werden. 

Nur: Microsoft muss es dann auch Weltweit vertreiben - das scheint ja bisher noch offen zu sein.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



Falk schrieb:


> Spannend ist dann, wie Apple darauf reagiert - sollte das Surface wirklich zu so einem Kampfpreis kommen, dürfte das Apple unter Druck setzen, da dann die beiden größten Mitbewerber in Sachen Plattform im 200-Dollar-Markt unterwegs sind. Und von der Verarbeitung etc. scheint das Surface ja nicht schlecht zu werden.
> 
> Nur: Microsoft muss es dann auch Weltweit vertreiben - das scheint ja bisher noch offen zu sein.


 
Das dürfte Apple so ziemlich den Arsch aufreissen. Sowieso werden sich Leute die ein Tablet auch für geschäftliche Zwecke benutzen von den Surface Tablets mit Win 8 begeistert sein. Schon alleine wegen Outlook, Office-Palette usw.
Das wird in meinen Augen eine schwere Zeit für Apple auf dem Tablet Markt werden - und das ist gut so  Die Apfelpreise gehen ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## DaStash (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass das wohl eine fake sien soll aber gehen wir mal davon aus dem wäre nicht so. Dieser Preis würde dann den Tablet Markt endgültig durchwirbeln. Google hat ja schon damit angefangen, wenn microsoft sich darauf einläßt wird eine große Wanderung statt finden. Ich bin sehr gespannt wie Apple darauf reagiert, nur ein kleineres iPad herausbringen wird da wohl nicht helfen.

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass das wohl eine fake sien soll aber gehen wir mal davon aus dem wäre nicht so. Dieser Preis würde dann den Tablet Markt endgültig durchwirbeln. Google hat ja schon damit angefangen, wenn microsoft sich darauf einläßt wird eine große Wanderung statt finden. Ich bin sehr gespannt wie Apple darauf reagiert, nur ein kleineres iPad herausbringen wird da wohl nicht helfen.
> 
> MfG



Kann natürlich auch ein Fake sein. Ob ein kleineres iPad helfen würde bezweifle ich ebenfalls, zumal kleiner nicht unbedingt günstiger sein wird..


----------



## DaStash (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Zumindestens weicht dieser Preis doch sehr stark von den vorab publicierten ~600€ ab. Genial wäre es aber wenn das stimmt. 

MfG


----------



## Ahab (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Kann natürlich auch ein Fake sein. Ob ein kleineres iPad helfen würde bezweifle ich ebenfalls, zumal kleiner nicht unbedingt günstiger sein wird..


 
Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern, dass erste Leaks bzw. Gerüchte aber ebenfalls Preise unterhalb 300$ für das iPad Mini publiziert haben. Was dran ist weiß ich nicht, Fakt ist aber auch dass Apple bis heute den Tablet-Markt dominiert. Das muss sich erstmal ändern und bis dahin werden die Tablets von Apple ja nicht schlechter. 

Dennoch, der 200$-Train rollt mit Google bereits an. Apple wird kreativ sein müssen um sich da rauszuwinden, ohne auf den Zug aufzuspringen. Ich hoffe inständig Microsoft tut es ebenfalls.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



Ahab schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern, dass erste Leaks bzw. Gerüchte aber ebenfalls Preise unterhalb 300$ für das iPad Mini publiziert haben. Was dran ist weiß ich nicht, Fakt ist aber auch dass Apple bis heute den Tablet-Markt dominiert. Das muss sich erstmal ändern und bis dahin werden die Tablets von Apple ja nicht schlechter.
> 
> Dennoch, der 200$-Train rollt mit Google bereits an. Apple wird kreativ sein müssen um sich da rauszuwinden, ohne auf den Zug aufzuspringen. Ich hoffe inständig Microsoft tut es ebenfalls.



Ja damit hast du Recht. Es wird/würde natürlich weiterhin bestimmt viele iPad-Käufer geben. Viele schreckt aber der hohe Preis an (Kosten iPad + Tastatur im Vergleich zu einem Surface), diese greiffen dann wohl zu einem Surface o.ä.
 Ich schwebe in Gedanken ob ich mir ein Surface zulegen werde..


----------



## Ahab (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich schwebe in Gedanken ob ich mir ein Surface zulegen werde..


 
Mit dieser Meldung (199$) manifestiert sich der Wunsch nach einem Surface bei mir stärker als je zuvor.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Wenn Microsoft das Surface wirklich auf den Markt bringen sollte und dann noch für den Preis,dann wird es bestimmt sehr heiß auf dem Tablet Markt ( was andere Hersteller machen ) werden.


----------



## Memphys (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Ich warte dann gemütlich auf das was Acer und Co. nachschieben um mit Surface mithalten zu können, ich werd Microsoft nicht weiter unterstützen... ich hab Windows 7 + Office 2007, mehr will ich garnicht von denen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Microsoft Surface RT bis zu einem Preis von (bis) 250 Euro, würde Ich mir auch können


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das dürfte Apple so ziemlich den Arsch aufreissen.


Für Apple sehe ich kein großes Problem, da sie, wenn sie wollen, einfach mit dem Kaufpreis runter gehen können. Andere Hardwarehersteller werden da ein viel größeres Problem haben, da sie für Windows RT eine Lizenzgebühr zahlen müssen.

Vielleicht gibt es dann ja mal nur noch Apple, MS und Google als Tabletanbieter.


----------



## TempestX1 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Mir stellt sich nicht nur die Frage ob der Preis stimmt, sondern was einem für 199$ überhaupt geboten wird.
Ist da die Tastatur schon mit dabei oder ist das nur das Tab und die Tastatur muss man als Zubehör dazu kaufen?
Wieviel interner Speicher und welche Ausstattung und vorallem, welche Auflösung. Microsoft könnte in den Billiggeräten z.B. ein Display mit niedriger Auflösung verbauen, bei den teureren mit höherer, dann eben 4 GB interner Speicher ohne SD Slot und ohne SIM Karten Slot. Wer weiß das schon?

Solange die Sachen nicht geklärt sind halte ich erstmal Abstand von diesen Geräten und warte auf die Veröffentlichung davon und natürlich die reelen Preise.


----------



## Ahab (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich nicht nur die Frage ob der Preis stimmt, sondern was einem für 199$ überhaupt geboten wird.
> Ist da die Tastatur schon mit dabei oder ist das nur das Tab und die Tastatur muss man als Zubehör dazu kaufen?
> Wieviel interner Speicher und welche Ausstattung und vorallem, welche Auflösung. Microsoft könnte in den Billiggeräten z.B. ein Display mit niedriger Auflösung verbauen, bei den teureren mit höherer, dann eben 4 GB interner Speicher ohne SD Slot und ohne SIM Karten Slot. Wer weiß das schon?
> 
> Solange die Sachen nicht geklärt sind halte ich erstmal Abstand von diesen Geräten und warte auf die Veröffentlichung davon und natürlich die reelen Preise.


 
Die Auflösung bei Surface RT ist fest: 1366x768. Die minimale Speicherausstattung beträgt 16GB. Die Tastatur könnte tatsächlich ein Wackelkandidat sein, aber selbst wenn diese separat erworben werden müsste, wäre Surface immernoch sehr günstig. Mehr als 300€ kämen dann sicherlich immernoch nicht zustande.


----------



## DaStash (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Für Apple sehe ich kein großes Problem, da sie, wenn sie wollen, einfach mit dem Kaufpreis runter gehen können.


Können Sie nicht so ohne Weiteres, da sie ihren Aktionären gegenüber hohe Gewinnerwartungen erfüllen müssen. 

MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich nicht nur die Frage ob der Preis stimmt, sondern was einem für 199$ überhaupt geboten wird.
> Ist da die Tastatur schon mit dabei oder ist das nur das Tab und die Tastatur muss man als Zubehör dazu kaufen?
> Wieviel interner Speicher und welche Ausstattung und vorallem, welche Auflösung. Microsoft könnte in den Billiggeräten z.B. ein Display mit niedriger Auflösung verbauen, bei den teureren mit höherer, dann eben 4 GB interner Speicher ohne SD Slot und ohne SIM Karten Slot. Wer weiß das schon?
> 
> Solange die Sachen nicht geklärt sind halte ich erstmal Abstand von diesen Geräten und warte auf die Veröffentlichung davon und natürlich die reelen Preise.


 
Ob das Cover dabei ist, frage ich mich bei dem Preis allerdings auch. Für 199 würde das Surface leistungstechnisch alles auf dem Markt in der Pfeife rauchen. Ist allerdings mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da bei keinem der beiden Modelle ein SIM-Kartenslot dabei zu sein scheint. Von daher schon völlig uninteressant für mich, auch für 150€ würde ich es nichtmal in Erwägung ziehen.

Abwarten brauchst DU allerdings sowieso nicht, laut neuesten Gerüchten kommen beide Surfaces nämlich mit Windows 8 

Deine restlichen Fragen wurden eigentlich schon beantwortet:
http://www.microsoft.com/global/surface/en/us/renderingassets/surfacespecsheet.pdf
Microsoft Surface: Mit eigenen Tablets gegen Apple - Golem.de

Display: (Vermutung)
Surface RT: Clear-Type-HD -> 720p
Surface Pro: Clear-Type-Full-HD-> 1080p


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Können Sie nicht so ohne Weiteres, da sie ihren Aktionären gegenüber hohe Gewinnerwartungen erfüllen müssen.
> 
> MfG


Wie so ziemlich jede AG, aber weniger Gewinn ist immer noch besser als noch weniger Gewinn.


----------



## Superwip (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Microsoft steht mit dem Surface RT vor einem Dilemma: je billiger sie es machen, desto besser können sie es etablieren und desto besser können sie sich gegen Apple und Google durchsetzen; aber je billiger sie es machen desto mehr verärgern sie die OEMs...

Ich weiß auch bis heute nicht genau, was Microsoft mit den Surface Tablets eigentlich genau erreichen will; wollen sie nur die Etablierung von Windows Tablets vorantreiben und Innovationen etablieren oder wollen sie ernsthaft langfristig als Hardwarehersteller am Tabletmarkt mitmischen? In ersterem Fall gibt wohl keine Nachfolger der Surface Tablets und der Zukünftige Markt wird (wieder) den OEMs überlassen.

Wie auch immer, für mich kommt sowieso nur "richtige" X86 Hardware in Frage.



> Surface RT: Clear-Type-HD -> 720p


 
720p wäre doch etwas mickrig, wahrscheinlich werden es eher 1366x768


----------



## hotfirefox (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



Falk schrieb:


> Spannend ist dann, wie Apple darauf reagiert



Na wie wohl?
Mit Patentklagen und Versuchen Verkaufsverbote zu erwirken


----------



## Ahab (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Gerade nochmal geguckt: die Speicherkapazität von Surface RT fängt bei 32GB an.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Na wie wohl?
> Mit Patentklagen und Versuchen Verkaufsverbote zu erwirken



Bestimmt ein harter Krieg gegen Microsofts Anwälte, viel Spass Apfel


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Man sollte sich vor dem Flamen informieren. 
MS zahlt für die Designpatente von Apple Lizenzgebühren.

Es geht also auch einfach, wenn man will.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Man sollte sich vor dem Flamen informieren.
> MS zahlt für die Designpatente von Apple Lizenzgebühren.
> 
> Es geht also auch einfach, wenn man will.


 Aso, ja dann umso besser  Toll, dass sie sich die Runden Ecken bei Apple freigekauft haben, wow - lächerlich -.-


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Wenn man etwas nicht versteht, macht man sich darüber lustig. 

Zur Abwechslung bin ich aber mal der selben Meinung wie Superwip. Wenn MS weiter für den Preis Tablets auf den Markt bringt, wird kaum etwas von den OEMs kommen.


----------



## Superwip (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



> MS zahlt für die Designpatente von Apple Lizenzgebühren.


 
Davon weiß ich nichts, ich glaube, MS hat mit Apple eher ein Patenttausch-Abkommen geschlossen wonach Apple bestimmte MS Patente nutzen darf während MS im Gegenzug eben auch bestimmter Apple (Design-) Patente nutzen darf.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Ob sie auch MS Patente lizensiert bekommen haben, weiß ich nicht, aber MS darf, solange sie keine exakten Kopien raus bringen, die Designpatente nutzen.


----------



## Perry (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Bei euren Androhungen von Wanderungen der Kunden, muss ich gerade an die eine Big Bang Theory (Rückblenden)-Folge denken am Ender der dritten Staffel in der Shelden einem der einen iPod hat erklärt "das er sich keinen kaufen würde, da die Dinger sowieso nichts mehr Wert sind sobald Microsoft seinen Pendant auf den Markt wirft". Bei der Serie war dies ja sehr witzig, sehr viele Leute haben damals auch wirklich so gedacht (ich auch), ich hoffe das es diesmal zumindest in Teilen so kommt, ein Tablet von Microsoft wär für mich auch sehr viel interessanter. Ich betrachte es ja auch als Glück das mein handy Vertrag kurz nach der Einführung von Windows 8 endet und ich so die Chance habe (falls es was taugt) vom iPhone auf ein Windows 8 Phone umzusteigen.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas nicht versteht, macht man sich darüber lustig.
> 
> Zur Abwechslung bin ich aber mal der selben Meinung wie Superwip. Wenn MS weiter für den Preis Tablets auf den Markt bringt, wird kaum etwas von den OEMs kommen.



Was soll ich genau nicht verstehen? Ich verstehe das schon ganz klar und genau aus dem Grund finde ich es auch sowas von lächerlich dieses Runde-Ecken Patent.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Es wurden nicht nur runde Ecken patentiert und da MS Lizenzgebühren an Apple zahlt, ist deren Patent anscheinend für einen weiteren Hersteller kein Problem.

Hier geht es aber um das Surface.


----------



## FrozenLayer (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es wurden nicht nur runde Ecken patentiert und da MS Lizenzgebühren an Apple zahlt, ist deren Patent anscheinend für einen weiteren Hersteller kein Problem.
> 
> Hier geht es aber um das Surface.


 
Hätte MS eigentlich nich machen brauchen, da Form, Glas und schwarze Ränder ja sowieso "prior art" (lol) sind und Apple das Patent in der Pfeife rauchen kann. Wurde wohl nur nebenbei aufgezogen weil man ganz einfach keinen Bock auf den Stumpfsinn von Apple und drohende Klagen hat. Im Falle dieses Patents wäre zwar MS im Recht, den Start von Surface könnte es aber dennoch vermiesen...


----------



## fire2002de (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

apple wird gar nichts tun xD warum sollte ein schlechteres produkt apple gefährlich werden ?
surface für 200 dollar, is schon herb wenn ms selber einsehen muss das es nun mal nur auf dem zweiten platz Geld zumachen gibt.
das Ding is ja an sich ok nur warum ms im vorfeld so die große klappe hat versteht die welt nicht.

also ohne ipad, und ich müsste mir eines aussuchen zwischen ms und android würde für mich das android gerät infrage kommen! das surface is auf dem Blatt ok mal sehen wie es sich in der Praxis schlägt! 

aber schick is es trozdem :>


----------



## DaStash (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



fire2002de schrieb:


> apple wird gar nichts tun xD warum sollte ein schlechteres produkt apple gefährlich werden ?
> surface für 200 dollar, is schon herb wenn ms selber einsehen muss das es nun mal nur auf dem zweiten platz Geld zumachen gibt.
> das Ding is ja an sich ok nur warum ms im vorfeld so die große klappe hat versteht die welt nicht.
> 
> ...


Dich verstehe mal einer...^^

Oben redest du von "schlechterem Produkt" und weiter unten schreibst du: "das surface is auf dem Blatt ok mal sehen wie es sich in der Praxis schlägt!"

MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (16. August 2012)

fire2002de schrieb:
			
		

> apple wird gar nichts tun xD warum sollte ein schlechteres produkt apple gefährlich werden ?
> surface für 200 dollar, is schon herb wenn ms selber einsehen muss das es nun mal nur auf dem zweiten platz Geld zumachen gibt.
> das Ding is ja an sich ok nur warum ms im vorfeld so die große klappe hat versteht die welt nicht.
> 
> ...



Schlechter? Von welchem Produkt redest du? Das Surface kann es jedenfalls nicht sein xD


----------



## DiabloJulian (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



fire2002de schrieb:


> ...blabla...


 
Du bist nicht wirklich 10 Jahre alt oder?...


----------



## Ahab (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Du bist nicht wirklich 10 Jahre alt oder?...


 
Nicht den Troll füttern.


----------



## Perry (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Also ein Grund, der aus der Sicht von Microsoft, für einen niedrigen Markteintrittspreis spricht, ist die Tatsache das sie recht spät dran sind. Der Markt ist bereits aufgeteilt zwischen Apple und dem kläglichen Rest, wenn man da jetzt rein will, muss man ein gutes Produkt zu einem sehr günstigen Preis anbieten. Außerdem will ja Microsoft sein neues OS auf einer breiten Hardwarebasis verbreitet sehen und an den Apps Geld verdienen, ähnlich wie Amazon mit seinem Kindle.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



fire2002de schrieb:


> apple wird gar nichts tun xD warum sollte ein schlechteres produkt apple gefährlich werden ?
> surface für 200 dollar, is schon herb wenn ms selber einsehen muss das es nun mal nur auf dem zweiten platz Geld zumachen gibt.
> das Ding is ja an sich ok nur warum ms im vorfeld so die große klappe hat versteht die welt nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Du hast doch keine Ahnung, widersprichst dir selber 5 mal und hast selber im Vorfeld die grosse Klappe ohne ein Surface-Gerät gesehen, bedient oder im direkten Vergleich zu einem iPad oder Android-Tablet gehabt zu haben Soll kein persönlicher Angriff sein, aber lies deinen Post selber nochmal durch - falls dir da nichts merkwürdig erscheint gehe bitte zum Arzt


----------



## Ahab (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Du hast doch keine Ahnung, widersprichst dir selber 5 mal und hast selber im Vorfeld die grosse Klappe ohne ein Surface-Gerät gesehen, bedient oder im direkten Vergleich zu einem iPad oder Android-Tablet gehabt zu haben Soll kein persönlicher Angriff sein, aber lies deinen Post selber nochmal durch - falls dir da nichts merkwürdig erscheint gehe bitte zum Arzt


 
Nicht den Troll füttern...


----------



## kühlprofi (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



Ahab schrieb:


> Nicht den Troll füttern...



Sorry  

Also ich find das Design und auch die Tastatur vom Surface richtig nice!
Auch die Farben im Uni-Look sind voll zeitgemäss und trotzdem zeitlos - Wäre das Surface ein Mädel wärs voll mein Typ


----------



## Ahab (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Ja ich finds auch cool dass mal ein wenig Farbe ins Spiel kommt.  Bin am Überlegen ob ich tatsächlich mal was ganz Verrücktes wage und ein Surface in Blau nehme.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



Ahab schrieb:


> Ja ich finds auch cool dass mal ein wenig Farbe ins Spiel kommt.  Bin am Überlegen ob ich tatsächlich mal was ganz Verrücktes wage und ein Surface in Blau nehme.


Ich würde auch ein blaues bevorzugen, wobei mir eigentlich alle Farben ganz gut gefallen


----------



## Ahab (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Naja rot und rosa müssen nicht sein. ^^ Und weiß sieht zwar schick aus, aber wer weiß wie lange.  Grün fehlt mir irgendwie.


----------



## FrozenLayer (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*



Ahab schrieb:


> Naja rot und rosa müssen nicht sein. ^^ Und weiß sieht zwar schick aus, aber wer weiß wie lange.  Grün fehlt mir irgenwie.


 Kein grün??? Völlig am Kunden vorbei entwickelt, den Müll können die behalten


----------



## kühlprofi (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Ein geiler Clip 

Microsoft Surface Tablets Unveiled (10.6", 9.3mm, 1080p HD, Windows 8 Pro & RT Models & Much More!) - YouTube


----------



## JBX (16. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Wenns wirklich für 200$ kommen sollte dann ist es gekauft. Für mehr wohl auch. Aber Microsoft setzt wohl sehr stark darauf, dass der Marketplace extrem gut laufen wird. Anders kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen wie damit Gewinn gemacht werden soll. Selbst das Google Nexus 7 schrammt ja stark an der Gewinngrenze und das Surface ist ja weitaus wertiger und hat ein 10" Display. Das kann wohl nicht als 0:0 Geschäft ablaufen... So oder so: Hoffentlich stimmt das Gerücht. Damit kommt der Tablet-Markt wohl so richtig in Fahrt  Und da die Portierung für ARM bei Windows auch sehr leicht gemacht wird wirds wohl nicht an Software mangeln.


----------



## Alterac (17. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Hoffentlich wird es auch in Europa vertrieben und nicht nur in den USA oder so.


----------



## Chamy (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft Surface RT für 199$?*

Da bin ich gespannt, ich wollte mir das Surface für mein Studium zulegen. Aber das große mit normalem Windows und Tastatur (Docking) wenn es 500 € kostet bin ich dabei. Ansonsten kauf ich mir ein 400 € Lenovo Notebook.


----------

